# access problems ttoc



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

hello everyone, iv been abit stupid..... , I registered to the ttoc yesterday and today I got my welcome text and was issued with my membership numer W01250 , I haven't had any paperwork come through the post yet but I tried to log in to the ttoc website and it asks me for my username and password , and I haven't a clue what the username is , how will I find this out , thankyou , adam.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Have you actually registered on TTOC website ?
Hoggy.


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

yes I think so , I appear to be logged in now think im there  thanks , how do I get it to appear on here when I post stuff ?, thanks


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Rs adam said:


> yes I think so , I appear to be logged in now think im there  thanks , how do I get it to appear on here when I post stuff ?, thanks


They are separate forums Adam.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Adam, Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Edit, You already have access to MP & PMs.

Hoggy.


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

ok great thanks hoggy .


----------

